# Mercedes SL63 Designo & Porsche Turbo w/ Gloss-It



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*No lengthy writeups on either car this time around. Had tight deadlines on both vehicles so I kept the picture taking to a minimum... somewhat

First up: 996 Porsche Turbo booked for full 2 day correction

Quick process outline...

Wash:
Foam w/ citrus wash clear
2 bucket hand wash w/ citrus wash clear and a bit of dawn (removing Zaino)
Wheel cleaned with Gloss-It wheel gel 3:1
Tires cleaned with ARO + Tarminator
Clayed w/ Sonus fine clay & LT 1:1

Correction:
Gloss-It extreme cut w/ EVP pad prime at 1900,1500,1100 rpm
Menzerna PO85rd w/ EVP pad prime at 1500,1100 rpm

LSP:
Gloss-It Signature sealant x2
Gloss-It Concourso Gloss x2
Windows treated w Glass Polymer (Japan special )
Tires treated w/ Gloss-It tire gloss
Wheel sealed w/ Rejex
Trim dressed with Gloss-It TRV

Only afters on the Porsche. Car came to me wearing Zaino Z2pro, paint was very slick but having never been machine polished the finish was in need of some fairly moderate correction

After shots, no strong sun for this one unfortunately





































Concourso gloss really added a nice depth and glow to the silver, defintaley an enhanced look compared to Z2pro, IMO




























Interior leather was conditioned with Gloss-It satin leather polish










Plastic trim cleaned using P&S express interior cleaner










In the garage, lights off, halogens on




























Signature Tire gloss buffed off to a matte shine:thumb:



















Total time 16hours


Next, Mystic White SL63 (Designo) finished this morning...

Wash:
Foam w/ citrus wash clear
2 bucket hand wash w/ Gloss-It gloss shampoo
Wheel cleaned with Gloss-It wheel gel 4:1
Tires cleaned with ARO + Tarminator
Clayed w/ Gloss-It puprle aggressive clay + ONR lube

Correction:
Gloss-It evolution cut w/ Flex DA
Menzerna PO85rd w/ EVP pad prime at 1500,1100 rpm on Flex rotary

LSP:
Jeff Werkstat Acrylic x1 (very short on time)
Gloss-It Concourso Gloss x2 by hand
Windows treated w Glass Polymer as well
Tires treated w/ Gloss-It tire gloss x3
Wheel sealed w/ Rejex
Trim dressed with Gloss-It TRV

Interior:
P & S express interior cleaner
Gloss-it satin leather polish
Folex on carpets
Gloss-It TRV on plastic door sills
OPT spray wax on jambs
Lusso Oro wax on wood trim for a little more shine

Before:










Wheels before










GI wheel gel hangin' out for a minute  and then agitated with various brushes










Let the foam sit for about 5 minutes before rinsing off and beginning the 2 bucket hand wash.. the lower panels were pre-treated with Tardis as a lot of particles landed on the paint (this car is daily driven to New york city)










Clayed using GI agressive purple clay

Followed up with 2 IPA wipedowns to prep the Finish for polishing. Even if all prior LSP is stripped off doing a thorough IPA or prep-sol wipedown is very important, especially if you use a clay lube with glossing agents or protection in it










The finish was very lightly swirled and extremely hard to capture defect on camera due to the flake, the clear was rock hard.

Jeweling 85rd at 1100rpm w/ GI EVP pad prime



















After polishing I straightned up the interior

Trunk area afters










All trunk plastic trim was cleaned with P&S express interior cleaner



















The designo leather was a cream white color, looks beautiful when clean but dirties extremely easy

A newspaper left in between the passenger seat and console left some ink smudging..

Before










After...



















Door jambs cleaned and waxed with OPT




























Wood trim after wax, I dont do this to jazz up my writeups. I just feel certain wood finishes benefit from a little wax treatment for some extra gloss, something that a plastic cleaner doesnt always provide



















I had very limited time to work on this SL, single 12 hour day with 1 lunch break. I didnt have time to machine apply the Signature sealant so I grabbed JW AJ and applied 1 coat and followed up with 2 coats of Gloss-It Concourso (a must to get white cars to gloss)

Applied Concourso w/ 100ppi gold ccs pad










Finished photos...





































3 coats of GI tire gloss










Got up early to take some finished shots outside, waiting for the sun to come up is quiet boring I must say :wall:























































This would have been an acceptable picture, but my shadow though otherwise























































Short video after the final wipedown...


*


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Well done man. Gloss it is some serious stuff :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, epic shine and truly sensation finish on both motors. As always thankyou for posting with clarity and detail regarding your weapons of choice and thier application :thumb:

Mike S:wave:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Great work, the SL is absolutely stunning


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

stunning work on two amazing looking cars :thumb::thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work - merc looks sooooo nice :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave, epic shine and truly sensation finish on both motors. As always thankyou for posting with clarity and detail regarding your weapons of choice and thier application :thumb:
> 
> Mike S:wave:


Thanks for the kinds words Mike!



prkprk1 said:


> nice work - merc looks sooooo nice :thumb:


Thanks Prk, funny thing is the Porsche took much longer to correct and IMO I achieved a better finish on it compare to the Merc:thumb:


----------

